# Zen Feeder?



## pixelgecko (May 17, 2021)

Hello, I'm new to reptile keeping because I've wanted them for years, but have always been stopped by my huge fear of bugs. My dream pet is an African Fat Tailed Gecko<3.
I heard about this Zen Feeder by Zen Habitats and was wondering if anyone here has one?


Watching videos on it, it looks incredible for those of us with bug issues that still want reptiles. However, they've been discontinued ): 
If anyone has one they'd be willing to part with or sell, I'd be incredibly grateful!!!

Please no comments about how I shouldn't get a reptile! I'm trying to overcome my fear and will look for another option if I can't find one of these feeders. I'm open to suggestions too~

Thank you!


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Not heard of them before, is it an American company? 

To be honest you get over the bugs very very quickly


----------



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

LiasisUK said:


> Not heard of them before, is it an American company?
> 
> To be honest you get over the bugs very very quickly


You say that. 
I still will NOT touch a locust, still freak me out to this day. In college I’d do the cricket feeding only. I’m now 27 and still cannot touch one. I have tried many times but I freak out. They’re so jumpy! 
Crickets fine and anything else really, but locust and moths are a no from me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pixelgecko (May 17, 2021)

LiasisUK said:


> Not heard of them before, is it an American company?
> 
> To be honest you get over the bugs very very quickly


Yes, it's american! So I know it's unlikely that anyone here has one (I'm from the uk too) but I thought I'd check just in case.


----------

